# Changer thème Ipod Touch



## texavery12000 (28 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour, 

Je m'excuse d'avance si ce post existe déjà, j'ai fait une recherche mais ne l'ai pas trouvé...

J'aimerais savoir s'il est possible de changer ce fond noir qui est sur l'ipod touch, sans que celui-ci soit jailbracké ! 

J'espère que la réponse est postive...et bien sur, comment faut-il s'y prendre 

Merci !!


----------



## samirgamer (28 Janvier 2010)

Ce n'est pas possible, la seule chose de "customisable" sur l'iPod touch et iPhone non jailbreaké c'est le fond d'écran, de l'écran d'accueil (l'écran où il y a l'heure et déverrouiller) 

J'espère t'avoir aidé.

Cordialement, SamGeek


----------



## texavery12000 (28 Janvier 2010)

Ah...c'est la réponse que je redoutais ! 
Finalement, le fait de pouvoir le faire avec l'ipad est une nouveauté alors 

L'écran d'accueil, c'est bien, mais le thème, ça aurait été encore mieux...tant pis ! Merci pour la réponse


----------



## Macuserman (28 Janvier 2010)

Le truc dont il faut se souvenir c'est le fait que l'iPad présente assez bien ce que pourrait être la personnalisation d'iPhone OS 4.0, donc ne t'inquiète pas, ne jailbreake pas dans la précipitation, ça vient, ça vient ! 

PS: je vais considérer le verbe "Jailbreaker" comme tel.


----------



## texavery12000 (28 Janvier 2010)

Je ne compte pas passer dans "l'illégalité", donc tout va bien 
Et quand penses-tu qu'il y aura l'OS 4 ? Et donc le nouvel Iphone


----------



## Macuserman (28 Janvier 2010)

Bien que les deux soient censés sortir en même temps, il convient de distinguer les deux quand même. 
Tu es relativement expérimenté je suppose (ici depuis 2002 !), alors tu dois connaître la WWDC&#8230;
À mon humble avis, iPhone V4 sortira à ce moment, iPhone OS pourrait tout aussi bien sortir lors d'une conférence exceptionnelle avant, mais pourquoi pas un tir groupé en juin&#8230;!


----------



## texavery12000 (28 Janvier 2010)

Yes, je connais assez, même si je ne suis pas très active sur le forum ! 

Il va donc falloir être patient...

Au fait, je me demande combien il y a de femmes sur ce forum :rateau:


----------

